# leopard gecko genetics



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

what would you get if you mate a:

male sunglow
with a female blizzard(no known hets)

And if you crossed the babies together what are the possibilities of what you can get?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought Sunglows were albinos?

If he's not albino then I think you'll get normals and hypos, all het for blizzard and possibly het for albino too.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ally said:


> I thought Sunglows were albinos?
> 
> If he's not albino then I think you'll get normals and hypos, all het for blizzard and possibly het for albino too.


Edited: Sunglows are hypo albinos duh


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

actuall a sunglow is a super hypo albino cross so it can't be het albino or hypo unless it is for example a tremper sunglow het for bell albino.
If you cross sunglow x blizzard:
you' d get a mix of normals/high yellow to hypos/super hypos (probably not too many normal/high yelows) depends on wether your sunglow is hypo or super hypo. (got a pic?)
all these will be het for albino and blizzard (which is het for blazing blizzard)
If you then cross these you can get:
6,25% (super)hypos
12,5% (super) hypos het albino
12,5% (super) hypos het blizzard
25% (super) hpos het albino and blizzard
12,5% blizzard het albino
6,25% (tangerine)albino
12,5% albino het blizzard
6,25% blazing blizzard (albino blizzard)
The albinos, blizzards and BBs that come out of this cross could be more yellow because of the yellow/tangerine thats passed on by the hypos.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol Ally 
i texted the mate who has the male, and atm has my female blizzard .And he said it's just a sunglow. and said he believes he's a hypo albino, so yeah 

thanks you two


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

Ally said:


> Yeah, what he said!


LOL, and it's she

and glad to help


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

BG-Gecko said:


> LOL, and it's she
> 
> and glad to help


Eeep - sorry!
People always do that to me too, I should learn to be more careful!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Two women helping me, how lucky am i


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

this is the sunglow male


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

nice one don't think that one will give you too many normals when breeding to a blizzard (meaning probably none)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

The female blizzard


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

so are you guys breeding these together?
Nblades sunglow and Trice's blizzard?
If this is the case I noticed Trice also has a hypo female. Id breed these together. These way you' ll keep more tangerine in the line making prettier babies:
sunglow x hypo:
50%hypo het albino
50% super hypo x albino

then after this just pick the best looking babies and cross these together or baby with father to get some bright colored offspring. 
Just a thought dont know if its possible for you


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

BG-Gecko said:


> so are you guys breeding these together?
> Nblades sunglow and Trice's blizzard?
> If this is the case I noticed Trice also has a hypo female. Id breed these together. These way you' ll keep more tangerine in the line making prettier babies:
> sunglow x hypo:
> ...


I'm having issues with the hypo. Nice suggestion though. But i don't think she's near ready for breeding, even though she's older than my blizzard by a few months. She's no where near the size of the blizzard (in comparison) 

I got two hypos originally, the other i managed to keep alive for about 10 months. But she finally died, wasnt eating properly, same as this other hypo. But i got this other hypo feeding thankfully


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure you've just convinced NBLADE to let his Sunglow mate with one or two of his hypos or super hypos though : victory:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

BG-Gecko said:


> so are you guys breeding these together?
> Nblades sunglow and Trice's blizzard?
> If this is the case I noticed Trice also has a hypo female. Id breed these together. These way you' ll keep more tangerine in the line making prettier babies:
> sunglow x hypo:
> ...


 
i've got some hypo and super hypo females i'll put with the sunglow male any way : victory:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> I'm sure you've just convinced NBLADE to let his Sunglow mate with one or two of his hypos or super hypos though : victory:


 
yep lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Another question.. what would i need to mate the babies with in order to get back to sunglows?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

heres the pics i just got


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Theres my baby 
I was looking at my other pic of her, and couldnt see the blotch on her back, maybe it's the angle of the pic of my pic though, i duno.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

its just to the left, so might just be out of sight, 

huge contrasts in colour isn't it :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah lol. has he been trying to get away from her again?


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

> Another question.. what would i need to mate the babies with in order to get back to sunglows?


sorry what did you mean by this?
my english isnt too good ..


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

nah, he seems more relaxed with her now, so tonight should see some action lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

BG-Gecko said:


> sorry what did you mean by this?
> my english isnt too good ..


Basically. With the babies. How can i breed them to get more babies that are Sunglows?

So i have the
Blizzard - sunglow
the babies from them?
what would i have to do with those babies to get sunglows 



NBLADE said:


> nah, he seems more relaxed with her now, so tonight should see some action lol


Lol keep me posted


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

right, so sunglow x blizzard:
100% hypo het for albino and het for blizzard.
You could cross these babies like I said in my first post to get sme nice looking hybinos or sunglows.
But you'd get nicer looking ones to breed the babies back to the father, sunglow
so hypo het albino het blizzard x sunglow:
25% hypo/super hypo het albino
25% hypo/super hypo het blizzard & albino
25% hybinos and sunglows
25% hybinos and sunglows het for blizzard.

The brighter orange babies you pick to cross with your sunglow the more actual sunglows you'd get.
I' d breed the babies with the sunglow parent if I were you instead of brother with sister


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

BG-Gecko said:


> right, so sunglow x blizzard:
> 100% hypo het for albino and het for blizzard.
> You could cross these babies like I said in my first post to get sme nice looking hybinos or sunglows.
> But you'd get nicer looking ones to breed the babies back to the father, sunglow
> ...


Niall... Looks like daddy will be needed next year maybe too


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

seems that way lol, was going to breed him for a season then sell him on, but looks like i'll be keeping him now after all lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> seems that way lol, was going to breed him for a season then sell him on, but looks like i'll be keeping him now after all lol


Lol. It's a decent morph


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

yea, but didn't have any plans for him before, now this blazing blizzard idea has came along, seems good, 

what would i get if bred to a shct


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i got another female super hypo baldy to day to go with the male sunglow and i think i'll give him one of the other shct's from the hypo group :no1:


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

lol nice, what morphs you got?
And which are you pairing up for this season?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> i got another female super hypo baldy to day to go with the male sunglow and i think i'll give him one of the other shct's from the hypo group :no1:



show off...


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

BG-Gecko said:


> lol nice, what morphs you got?
> And which are you pairing up for this season?


 
i have hypos, super hypos shct's, albinos, high yellows, normals, will have some het blizzards thanks to trice, also a sunglow

this season i'll be producing all of the above, also my male hypo is a giant so may have some giant super hypo babies


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> show off...


 
she is really nice lol,


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't wait to see what you have this year


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> I can't wait to see what you have this year


 
should be some nice lookers, 
i'll have to tempt you with a few :no1:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

heres the new girl 






























also trice your girls shedding, and has almost definately been mated with


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

oooooo i would defo have one of the babies off you, or one of the parents, there puuuuuurty lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

bendigo said:


> oooooo i would defo have one of the babies off you, or one of the parents, there puuuuuurty lol


 
i'm keeping all the parents, i won't let any of them go yet, but your welcome to some babies


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I can see me spending some money on you in the summer..


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah id like to put my name down for some now  wicked cool


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

bendigo said:


> yeah id like to put my name down for some now  wicked cool


 

i'll let you know when i have some babies, i have a lot of gravid females, and it normally takes 2 months for the eggs to hatch for me, so i'll let you know when they hatch : victory:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

:2thumb: OOOOOOOOOO yeah, gunna get some sexy geckos!!: victory:

:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Just a thought You have the male albino super hypo tangerine and a female blizzard plus your new super hypo tangerine female.If you can find get a male albino blizzard.then!!

PAIR(A) Albino super hypo tang X blizzard = Normal strain's too hypo strain's 100% het albino & blizzard.

PAIR(B) Albino blizzard X super hypo tang = Normal strain's too hypo strains 100% het albino & blizzard.

Then take the males offspring from pair(A) and put with females offspring from pair(B).And put females offspring from pair(A) and put with males offspring from pair(B).Now you will get the same result that you've already been told you'll get from the offspring and they will in no way be related.


----------

